# limp and pain in front paw/leg



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

My pup, 16 months old now, occasionally will limp for a little bit and then be ok. It is her front paws and I have thought that she has gotten into the thorny vines that grown everywhere down here in the south. But today she has yelped and limped and just sat down when I put her down. When I do coax her to come to me she limps on her front right paw. I have clipped the hair away from her pads and taken a magnifier to see if I can tell if there is a splinter or briar. Nothing. She doesn't complain when I press any of her paw pads or in between them. I thought I would baby her, ie: carry her around, for a day or two and if it continues, of course go to the vet. Any ideas?

Thanks for any input. 

Tribbles' mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd go to the vet sooner rather than later if I were you. But that's just me.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Karen. Why wait for a day or two? You've checked her pads and found nothing obvious. I think it's time for a vet visit now.


----------



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, she did it again, she is now walking and running just fine. You would swear she is in terrible pain and then an hour later, nothing.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Another vote for the vet. I would be worried that she sprained something and is constantly re-injuring it. Yelping and limping isn't good.


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

I would go see a vet after a few days of intermittent limping. I waited with Benji , because it was intermittent.. I regret this now, after finding out he needs to have surgery..


----------



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

Calling in the morning to make an appointment. She acts/feels fine now so I hope my vet figures it out... Thank you for your input, all. She is so special to me, I don't want to see her in pain or needing something I'm not giving/getting for her.


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck and hope it's something simple. Keep us posted..


----------



## Loveachuckle (Jun 9, 2014)

Did you get an answer? I'm hoping everything is fine.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Carol Sue said:


> Calling in the morning to make an appointment. She acts/feels fine now so I hope my vet figures it out... Thank you for your input, all. She is so special to me, I don't want to see her in pain or needing something I'm not giving/getting for her.


 I see this post was from 2014 so the hopes of getting an update are slim to none.

So for the rest of you who read this! I posted yesterday in the "limping when ollie wakes up" thread. Since my puppy had the exact same thing... after doing a further exam, I think it is his paw effecting his leg and causing the limp.

Duke goes to the vet on July 5th but we have quite a eventful weekend ahead, I'm going to restrict his movement as much as possible and try and check out the paw some more.

It almost looks like the paw was split on the top "toe" part... it has the circle and then a bit of hair and then another hard black line and then hair and then middle pad :S from what I can see its not red or anything just looks like... best way to describe it would be think about when you get a hang nail but in paw terms :S I'm going to take a picture tonight he will let me. He pulls his paw away when I was trying to feel and look, he did not like me touching it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DuketheDog said:


> I see this post was from 2014 so the hopes of getting an update are slim to none.
> 
> So for the rest of you who read this! I posted yesterday in the "limping when ollie wakes up" thread. Since my puppy had the exact same thing... after doing a further exam, I think it is his paw effecting his leg and causing the limp.
> 
> ...


I would make an appointment to take him to the vet sooner. If he has an infection or small broken bone, matters could get much worse in another week.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Good luck with Duke! Please keep up posted . . . (Shama has yelped three times recently, once when jumping off the recliner, once when walking on my neighbor's patio - a flat surface, and once when racing up our stairs. She had a little limp at agility class on Friday, but then she stopped limping and had a perfect run. That's the only time we've observed her limping, and my classmates and trainers had me walk her past them heeling to check for the limp before they determined she was no longer limping. All this to say, I'm following these pain/limping threads more closely these days!)


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

A limp doesn't necessarily have to come from a paw. It could be a knee or shoulder issue, or Lyme disease, or any number of issues that requires vet expertise. I always figure an ounce of prevention (early to vet), is worth a pound of cure (or pain).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tux's Mom said:


> A limp doesn't necessarily have to come from a paw. It could be a knee or shoulder issue, or Lyme disease, or any number of issues that requires vet expertise. I always figure an ounce of prevention (early to vet), is worth a pound of cure (or pain).


I agree completely. And SOME lameness issues can get much worse if left untreated.... even for a while. It's not common, usually it's "just" that the animal is in pain for longer than need be. But I don't like to take chances with my animals.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Update from Shama's vet. She has one luxating patella. The vet said it is nothing to worry about at this point. Do you think it will affect her ability to run agility in the future? I reread my post above, and she had a slight limp momentarily at agility class but didn't yelp like she did the three times she vocalized . . .

Glad to hear Duke's injury was only a sprain . . .

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/123961-limping-5-month-old-puppy.html


----------

